# Carpeting plants



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Is there a good carpeting plant that does well in moderate lighting? I have 65 watts 6500K CF on a 29gal tank.

Most of the plants I have seen require high lighting.

Thanks


----------



## NE (Dec 10, 2004)

I think one of the best carpeting plants if you dont have that much light is Echinodorus tenellus, i think it will do fairly well in quite low light.

http://www.tropica.dk/productcard_1.asp?id=067


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

You could also use Baby Tears if you don't mind keeping it trimed down. Some people have good luck with Micro Sword, but I've never have. Also Dwarf Sag makes a good low light foreground plant.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Many of the dwarf sagiteria plants will make some nice carpets in moderate lighting. Also you might try marsilia quadrifolia or Rotala sp. 'Goias' or you might try glossostigma elatinoides, I think even HC would be ok though it will probably grow into small rolling hills in lower light.

These foreground plants will grow for you, but the glosso and marsilia will probably develope slightly longer stems on their leaves the lower the light goes.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

Thanks everyone. A lot of those I thoght needed high light, but I suppose if they will grow in more moderate light i'll try something out. I had thought about Glosso, but I thought it needed really high light, and its illegal in my state. I think Trenac found the perfect plant with the baby tears, and if can't find that, i'll try the Echinodorus tenellus.

Thanks again


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I have never heard of high light being illegal anywhere? What is the story with that?


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Glosso is illegal in his state.


----------



## Chris S (Feb 27, 2006)

I thought it sounded wierd.


----------



## joephys (May 9, 2006)

yeah its the glosso, not the light, but in this state, anything is possible.


----------



## bencozzy (Jun 2, 2006)

http://www.plantgeek.net/plant-287.htm

i have some of this and like it looks just like glosso but doesnt need all the light.

i should have enough to send you some if you want it in a few weeks.

LMK
ben


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

You might also try some Elatine triandra.


----------

